# .swf in Video einfügen



## Simon la Croix (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi

Ich müsste eine swf Animation in ein Video einfügen. Ist lediglich 'n kleines animiertes Symbol mit etwas Text das in einer Ecke erscheint. Kann man die irgendwie importieren?

Ich benutze Magix Video Deluxe 16

Ich hatte schon daran gedacht das als Einzelbilder einzufügen aber das Ding erscheint mehrmals pro Video mit ständig wechselndem Text. Deswegen wärs am einfachsten die swf einfach so zu importieren.


----------



## akrite (15. Oktober 2010)

...da swf kein originäres Videoformat ist, geht das nur mit Glück, d.h. wenn Magix es importieren kann. Wenn Du noch die Original fla hast, exportiere es als Video flv und wandele es dann in ein avi o.ä. um, dann läßt es sich importieren.


----------

